# Gvoice acting up



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Its like deleting all my texts and not archiving.them or sending them. It will work if I send it to myself but not anyone else.. I can't seem to find the apk on my sd card to delete it either. Any help to get it working properly again?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Found app in system/apps. Gonna reinstall and hope it works otherwise I think.it'll be on googles end

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Somehow all of my contacts got moved to the spam section so any incoming text was immediately moved. Close please

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

